
MA lost contact with MH370 at 12:40 AM. Waits until 7:30 AM to say anything - arunitc
http://www.malaysiaairlines.com/my/en/site/dark-site.html
======
GuiA
Shit. I hope the situation ends well.

The flight in question:
[http://flightaware.com/live/flight/MAS370/history/20140307/1...](http://flightaware.com/live/flight/MAS370/history/20140307/1635Z/WMKK/ZBAA)

Some sleuthing about the flight and its potential whereabouts at time loss of
contact: [http://www.airliners.net/aviation-
forums/general_aviation/re...](http://www.airliners.net/aviation-
forums/general_aviation/read.main/6013265/)

------
TrainedMonkey
Might be SOP, as in they were waiting for confirmation from Chinese side that
plane never entered their airspace before releasing anything.

Anyone knows how often carriers lose contact with their planes?

------
jayp
lost contact at 2:40AM, not 12:40AM. Still a long time, but the title
exaggerates.

~~~
lucaspiller
Discussions in /r/aviation suggest that this is normal procedure. As the
aircraft had 7 hours of fuel onboard, they waited until then before announcing
it.

